# 6 month accomodation in Auckland organised from London



## London to Auckland Oct 16 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi, is it possible to organise 6 months accommodation in Auckland from London? I am relocating in October? Has anyone done this before? Should I use a relocation agent or contact estate agents directly? Any guidance is welcome!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

It isn't impossible, but not wise. You have no idea what the property is actually like just going off pictures. You need to be here and see it in person. Also, many of the agents will want tenancy applications and all your personal info before they'll even consider you as a potential tenant.
Best option is to book in to a motel for a couple weeks then find somewhere in person.


----------

